# at last...



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

..A use for a stock emaxx and uncut kongs... 
http://www.defendamerica.mil/articles/aug2004/a080904h.html


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

That's pretty cool!


Nice to see R/C in the field, except the government probably paid $4,000 for each emaxx, instead of $400.


----------



## David B. (Nov 23, 2004)

Actually, they qoute $3000 in that very piece. Under the picture, in the print.

"Maj. Carlos Munson, the 1st Cavalry Division Rapid Equipping Force liaison, said the $3,000 robot is operator-friendly and easy to use."


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

David B. said:


> Actually, they qoute $3000 in that very piece. Under the picture, in the print.
> 
> "Maj. Carlos Munson, the 1st Cavalry Division Rapid Equipping Force liaison, said the $3,000 robot is operator-friendly and easy to use."


im sure thats with the camera and other "assorted" electronics that got tacked on to it, and some electrical engineer who connected it all up. they should put a Proline Humvee body on it 










hey.. anything to protect our boys in war... 3000$ is worth it...


----------

